# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2009



## AnDré (1 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

*Para outras regiões, consulte os seguintes tópicos:*






 Litoral Norte
 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Centro
 Açores e Madeira



*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## _MUSE_ (1 Abr 2009 às 00:42)

E assim começo Abril e o dia das mentiras com outra noite fresquinha 
nunca ma chove 

abraços


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (1 Abr 2009 às 14:11)

Hoje en Huelva dia fresco, minima 7,5º,
agora 17º con rajadas do Suroeste, y algunas
nuves.

Até logo amigos


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 18,1 ºC (17h24)
Mínima = 6,6 ºC (07h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 6,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## stormy (2 Abr 2009 às 09:27)

12.1Cº ,e a subir rapido, com vento fraco de NE aqui na lagoa
tenho a net muito fraca......


----------



## Kraliv (2 Abr 2009 às 10:10)

Boas,



Manhã de céu limpo com temperatura mínima de 7,5ºC.

Neste momento a registo 11,1ºC; 1018hPa; 16,9km/h NW.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Abr 2009 às 12:18)

Bons dias malta,

V.R.S.A.

Dia quente, sem vento, e sem nuvens á vista!! (sem dados)

Está bom para a praia embora para mim que tenho de bulir, vai-me passar ao lado...

'Abril águas de mil' ...  Mas não deve ser este ano!!


----------



## stormy (2 Abr 2009 às 17:43)

sigo com 16.6Cº após uma maxima de 18.5Cº o vento que de manhã era de NE passou para o quadrante oeste.
boas


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2009 às 20:23)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 19,3 ºC (16h15)
Mínima = 6,4 ºC (05h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,3 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## stormy (3 Abr 2009 às 13:55)

ás 9.00 da manhã esrtavam 12.1Cº e vento fraco de NE , neste momento 17.5Cº e vento fraco a moderado de WSW.
boas


----------



## _MUSE_ (3 Abr 2009 às 22:55)

um dia mais uma vez igual aos outros, com muito sol, vento fraco e o surgimento de algumas nuvens e a dissiparem se logo a seguir 

abraços


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2009 às 00:16)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 20,4 ºC (16h52)
Mínima = 6,6 ºC (03h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *20,4 ºC* (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Kraliv (4 Abr 2009 às 14:46)

Boas,


Dia espectacular para andar a passear pelo campo o gado (leia-se, cães) 


Madrugada frescota, 6,5ºC +- mas agora a temperatura está perto dos 22ºC e o vento é fraco.


Bom fim de semana!


----------



## stormy (4 Abr 2009 às 19:44)

dia ameno na lagoa ás 14.00 19Cº e ás 9.30 12.9Cº o vento manteve-se do quadrante oeste.
boas
ps: a lagoa de sto andre está aberta ao mar desde 9 de março e dentro de uns 5 dias fechará portanto quem poder venha visitar  este paraiso alentejano


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2009 às 22:09)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 23,2 ºC (15h28)
Mínima = 7,0 ºC (07h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *23,2 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2009 às 00:08)

Dados Actuais :

> Céu nublado por nuvens altas

> vento fraco

> 11.0ºC


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2009 às 08:33)

agora vento fraco de NE e 11.2Cº
boas


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2009 às 15:06)

Alentejo Central: Tarde quente com muita nebulosidade.

Curiosa nuvem (tipo "funil"), a norte/nordeste do Alandroal (14h20):






Nebulosidade sobre a Serra d`Ossa (14h30):





E imagem de satélite:




CopyRight@Sat24.com


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2009 às 17:40)

Às 14h24:




CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Abr 2009 às 19:35)

Céu muito nublado a partir das 17 horas aqui por Moura. Registei há pouco (19 horas) esta curiosa nuvem, que escondeu o sol e apresentava algumas formações "mammatus" na base! O castelo que se vê na imagem é o Castelo de Moura!!!
Sigo com 19,2ºC e 1017hPa.

http://[URL=http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp2540.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 19:51)

Uma excelente fotografia ! 




Prof BioGeo disse:


>


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2009 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 11.5ºC

Mais um mês sequinho, apesar do meu pluviómetro ter passado da cabeça hoje e ter acusado 670 mm.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2009 às 00:09)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 10.5ºC


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 02:28)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Céu muito nublado a partir das 17 horas aqui por Moura. Registei há pouco (19 horas) esta curiosa nuvem, que escondeu o sol e apresentava algumas formações "mammatus" na base! O castelo que se vê na imagem é o Castelo de Moura!!!
> Sigo com 19,2ºC e 1017hPa.
> 
> http://[URL=http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp2540.jpg]
> ...



Mas que formações tão esquisitas são essas!?!? Hoje à tarde o céu parecia estar minado do que pareciam funnel clouds. Agora com essa dos mammatus é que fiquei completamente à nora...
Contudo não deixam de ser boas fotos.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 09:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.
> 
> Máxima: 21.0ºC
> mínima: 11.5ºC
> ...




Precisas então de uma canoa para sair de casa....


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 10:12)

ontem ás 12.30 estavam 17.6Cº e durante o dia o vento esteve fraco de W.
á tarde nuvens muito interessantes desenvolveram-se com mammatus na base e desenvolvendo-se em altura de um modo semelhante a cb´s com bigornaseram nuvens medias/altas com movimento para este


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2009 às 17:42)

Boas

Estou no Algarve (Vilamoura)

Por aqui o céu está nublado por algumas nuvens altas e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2009 às 17:53)

Boa Tarde 

Por aqui têm estado uma tarde de céu muito nublado e vento moderado

nem uma gota vi até agora...isto tá mesmo seco 

ás 16h tinha 16.5ºC 

neste momento não tenho a temperatura disponivel...mais logo irei postar a partir de setúbal...vou fazer comparações de temperatura entre o sensor do meu opel com o sensor do Miguel se for possivel..


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2009 às 21:41)

ja tou em vendas novas...tenho céu limpo, vento fraco e 12.0¤C 

no caminho de Setubal pra Vendas Novas
fui mandado parar..lol tá uma mega operaçao stop no cruzamento de Pegões..


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 21:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> apesar do meu pluviómetro ter passado da cabeça hoje e ter acusado 670 mm.



Epá... Isso é o dilúvio da Bíblia...


----------



## Kraliv (7 Abr 2009 às 14:26)

Boas,


Nota-se bastante mais fresco o dia hoje aqui pela planície!

A mínima foi de 7,1ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de apenas 15,4ºC-

O vento tem soprado moderado de NW com rajada máxima muito perto dos 40Km/h.





Para os menos atentos  a WebCam do MeteoRedondo está em funcionamento desde ontem 

Podem acompanhar aqui neste link:  http://www.meteoredondo.com/webcam


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2009 às 18:04)

Alandroal: Temperatura hoje a variar entre 6 e 18 ºC; agora 17 ºC. Dia marcado pelo vento.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (7 Abr 2009 às 19:00)

En Huelva hoje, dia con algunas nuves,
rajadas do Norte e maxima de 19º graus,
agora 17º.

Un saludo


----------



## Brunomc (7 Abr 2009 às 20:38)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento moderado

> 12.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia com o céu com algumas nuvens e bem mais fresco que ontem.

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC


----------



## Kraliv (8 Abr 2009 às 11:25)

Boas,


Manhã com céu praticamente limpo limpo!

Noite algo fresca, com a temperatura mínima a descer ao 5,2ºC


Neste momento estão 14,4ºC e o vento é muito fracote.


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2009 às 19:50)

Boa tarde

Em Vilamoura(Algarve) o céu está limpo e assim tem estado ao longo do dia, o vento também se fez sentir hoje mas neste momento está fraco...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2009 às 22:43)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Mínima = 5,4 ºC (07h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = *5,4 ºC* (dia 8).


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2009 às 16:13)

Boa Tarde

por aqui tenho o céu muito nublado com vento fraco e 19.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2009 às 23:41)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 20,5 ºC (15h20)
Mínima = 8,1 ºC (06h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Muito, muito sol durante o dia de hoje. Algumas nuvens ao final do dia, sem precipitação.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Brunomc (10 Abr 2009 às 10:17)

bom dia

por aqui tenho céu muito nublado e um aguaceiro..o vento está moderado e estou com 11.5¤C


----------



## trepkos (10 Abr 2009 às 13:39)

Por aqui está um fantástico céu azul, muitas abertas e chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## stormy (10 Abr 2009 às 15:12)

aqui em albufeira os efeitos da frente resumiram-se a muito vento do quadrante oeste e que ainda presiste, periodos de ceu muito nublado e ondulação de SW com 0.5-1mt ( o mar está "encarneirado").


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2009 às 19:26)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 14,2 ºC (16h29)
Mínima = 7,4 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*A chuva regressou novamente hoje em forma de aguaceiros durante a madrugada e depois nas horas centrais do dia. O vento tem sido constante e moderado, o que fez descer a temperatura máxima de uma forma acentuada (menos 6º C que ontem).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Brunomc (11 Abr 2009 às 00:25)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 10.0ºC


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2009 às 11:38)

após uma manhã solarenga o ceu encobre-se, em albufeira, com uma camada de cumulus e cumulus congestus com bandas de chuva moderada associadas estes cumulus crescem por cima da serra evoluindo para a planicie litoral
há bastante tempo que nao via chuva
o vento mantem-se de oeste fraco a moderado e a ondulação de SW com 0.5-1mt ( nota-se que houve imensa erosao costeira)


----------



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

Bom dia,

Caiu por aqui há pouco um aguaceiro de 2/3 minutos.
No Sitio das Fontes deu para acumular 0,3mm.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento moderado NW/W

> 16.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (11 Abr 2009 às 16:01)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento moderado de NW com algumas rajadas 

> 16.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (11 Abr 2009 às 21:02)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu limpo

> vento fraco a moderado de NW

> 12.0¤C


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2009 às 22:01)

Alandroal: temperatura a oscilar hoje entre os 6 ºC e os 18,5 ºC, estando agora 11 ºC. Céu muito nublado ao longo de todo o dia, com vento moderado. Aguaceiros ao início da manhã.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Abr 2009 às 02:09)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 8.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (12 Abr 2009 às 12:52)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 15.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (12 Abr 2009 às 17:16)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento moderado NW/N

* a temperatura não tenho disponível



Foto 17h15 [ NW ]


----------



## Brunomc (12 Abr 2009 às 20:48)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco a moderado

> 13.5¤C

Foto 20h45 [NW]


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2009 às 22:48)

Temperaturas no sul do País:





Uma sugestão Brunomc
Para uma mais rápida visualização das fotos em tamanho "normal", quando fizeres upload de fotos pelo http://imageshack.us/ copia o código que se encontra na caixa *Hotlink for forums (1) *.
Convém é antes de enviares redimensionares as fotos a 640x480 ou 800x600


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2009 às 23:12)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e temperatura amena, só o vento estragou o dia de praia.

Máxima: 21.9ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2009 às 23:55)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 18,2 ºC (16h39)
Mínima = 5,8 ºC (06h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2009 às 00:18)

Dados Actuais :


> céu limpo

> vento fraco 

> 10.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2009 às 11:17)

Dados Actuais :

> Céu muito nublado

> Vento Fraco

> 14.5ºC

Foto 11H15 (SW)


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Abr 2009 às 19:35)

Ceu nuvoso en Huelva a 40 km do Algarve,
vento moderado do Sw, minima de 9º e maxima
de 19.6º.

Abril esta mais fresco que Marzo 

Ate logo


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2009 às 20:08)

Dados Actuais :

> céu encoberto com aguaceiros fracos 

> vento fraco

> 14.0ºC


Registos de Temperatura esta tarde :

17h - 16.0ºC [ Montijo ]
18h15 - 13.5ºC [ chegada a Vendas Novas com um aguaceiro moderado ]
19h - 14.5ºC [ Vendas Novas ]


Foto 20h05 [ SW ]


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2009 às 21:51)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado 

> vento fraco

> 12.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2009 às 11:07)

Depois de um aguaceiro por volta das 10 horas que deixou 2 mm, nada mau, o sol volta a brilhar, neste momento registo 13.7ºC, na altura que chovia a temperatura desceu até aos 10.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2009 às 15:35)

Estremoz: Céu encoberto com períodos de aguaceiros desde ontem à noite. Vento fraco a moderado, sendo mais forte durante os aguaceiros. Temperatura actual de 9,6 ºC, depois de já ter tido 16,0 ºC às 11h56; pressão atmosférica de 1006 hPa.

*Dados de ontem:*
Temperatura máxima = 17,3 ºC (11h23)
Temperatura mínima = 6,4 ºC (06h56)


----------



## Manuel Brito (14 Abr 2009 às 17:45)

Boas.
Finalmente choveu em Faro!
Belos 2mm 
Bem 17ºC e 1009hpa. vento 260º 18kt.


----------



## Manuel Brito (14 Abr 2009 às 17:47)

Bem passou por aqui uma nuvem que deixou mais 0.4mm
Assim para hoje o total é de 2.4mm. Muito mau


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2009 às 19:28)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 16,0 ºC (11h56)
Mínima = 9,1 ºC (05h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Acentuada descida da temperatura e da pressão atmosférica durante esta tarde. Continuação dos períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros dispersos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## _MUSE_ (14 Abr 2009 às 19:54)

aleluia!!!
choveu em Faro, embora pouco mas choveu 
Vi na tv que ia durar ate ao fds, vamos ver se aqui cai mais alguma coisa  

abraços!


----------



## Brunomc (14 Abr 2009 às 20:39)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado 

> vento fraco 

> 9.5¤C


de momento não chove..


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2009 às 20:55)

Por Loulé está a granizar


----------



## Brunomc (14 Abr 2009 às 22:05)

hoje aqui por vendas novas foi um dia cheio de aguaceiros em geral fracos a moderados...os aguaceiros tiveram sempre muito dispersos...
mesmo assim entre as 12h50 e as 13h15 ainda caiu um belo aguaceiro 

cada vez que caia um aguaceiro a temperatura baixava sempre aos 9.5ºC ou 10.0ºC

não houve trovoada nem granizada  

vamos a ver como será o dia de amanhã..

deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei esta tarde


----------



## Kraliv (15 Abr 2009 às 10:42)

Boas,


Ontem a  foi de 3mm...uma fartura 



Esta madrugada foi fresca com mínima de 5,5ºC.

Tem estado, desde à cerca de 1 hora uma chuva fraca que nem...nada de nada


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2009 às 11:56)

Bons dias!

Trovoada com Força...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2009 às 12:05)

Continua a trovejar está neste momento sol...(pois passou mais a norte)

Já se foi!!

Venha outra


----------



## Brunomc (15 Abr 2009 às 14:55)

granizo e trovoada por aqui a 20 minutos atraz..está a ser uma boa tarde..de momento caem uns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Abr 2009 às 15:13)

Forte trovoada em Moura, com intensa queda de granizo!


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2009 às 15:35)

O Alto Alentejo está minado de grandes células.


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 15:51)

As descargas eléctricas são intensas no Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa


----------



## Manuel Brito (15 Abr 2009 às 16:02)

Boas.
2.6mm já acumulados e presença de cumulonimbus 
Já totalizei 100mm acumulado em 2009.
Presentemente céu nublado com presença de cumulonimbus. 
Vento 260º 10kt, pressão 1010hpa. Temperatura 15ºC, minima 09ºC e máxima 16ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Abr 2009 às 17:26)

manhã de aguaceiros fracos a moderados...mas o inicio de tarde foi bem 
diferente...aguaceiros moderados e por vezes fortes acompanhados de granizo e trovoada

destaque para o granizo que caiu entre as 14h30 e 15h00 acompanhado ao som da trovoada 

desde as 16h que não pinga nada..vamos ver como será o resto do dia


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2009 às 17:53)

Estremoz: Tarde com aguaceiros frequentes e dispersos, sem trovoadas. Temperatura actual de 10,8 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1008 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2009 às 18:23)

Veterano disse:


> As descargas eléctricas são intensas no Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa



Concerteza querias dizer Ribatejo em vez de Beira Baixa.


----------



## Kraliv (15 Abr 2009 às 18:57)

3mm de ontem + 3mm de hoje já regaram as laranjeiras e as alfaces 


A temperatura está neste momento nos 10,3ºC e o vento é fraco de SW


----------



## Brunomc (15 Abr 2009 às 20:02)

vem ai uma célula de Oeste 

será que vai largar alguma coisa...

edit 20h22 : acho que foi mais pra norte...parecia que vinha na minha direção..lol


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2009 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, aguaceiros fracos e nada demais, o vento esse é que soprou forte esta tarde.

Máxima: 16.5ºC
mínima: 6.4ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 21:58)

Gerofil disse:


> Concerteza querias dizer Ribatejo em vez de Beira Baixa.



  Obrigado pela ajuda, Gerofil, confesso que hesitei, devia ter sido mais cuidadoso e até gosto de geografia, but it was a long time ago...


----------



## Brunomc (15 Abr 2009 às 22:02)

cai agora um aguaceiro fraco por aqui 

edit 22h03 : moderado e com algum granizo


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2009 às 23:50)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 14,2 ºC (13h15)
Mínima = 7,0 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Aguaceiros dispersos e frequentes, sobretudo durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## bezaranha (16 Abr 2009 às 01:44)

Por aqui 2 ou 3 aguaceiros e 1 (um) trovão... só 1!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2009 às 12:00)

Estremoz: Aguaceiro moderado com algum granizo neste momento,


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2009 às 16:38)

Estremoz: Continuam os aguaceiros, frequentes e dispersos, acompanhados por vento moderado, com rajadas.

Temperatura actual de 15,4 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1013 hPa.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (16 Abr 2009 às 19:33)

En Huelva cidade, perto de Algarve,
hoje foi un dia con vento moderado
do Oeste, nuves e pouca chuva solo
0.4 mm, a temperatura maxima foi
de 17.9º

Ate logo


----------



## Brunomc (16 Abr 2009 às 21:01)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 13.0¤C


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2009 às 23:09)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 15,8 ºC (16h41)
Mínima = 6,9 ºC (06h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Mais um dia com aguaceiros dispersos e frequentes até ao meio da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Abr 2009 às 00:53)

Algum desenvolvimento interno apreciavel...







Já se nota ligeiramente uns 'pequenos' vermelhos na temp_interna das nuvens


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2009 às 08:53)

O Algarve tem que estar debaixo de chuva, segundo o radar do IM


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2009 às 09:09)

Veterano disse:


> O Algarve tem que estar debaixo de chuva, segundo o radar do IM



Nem por isso!!! Apenas uma muito ligeira humidade que vai molhando a estrada...mas nem chega a chuva "molha tolos"!!! Muito FRACO por agora!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2009 às 11:38)

Bom, por aqui, nem 1 mm que vai cair só se mudar alguma coisa, cada vez acredito menos nos modelos, não façam um reset aos modelos não.

Céu nublado com abertas, o sol vai espreitando e sigo com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Abr 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*

O modelo do GFS mostra precipitação entre 10 e 20 mm no Algarve esta tarde, mas parece estar sozinho .... 
O IM não tem qualquer alerta de precipitação nem no Algarve sequer ... para esta tarde.
Olhando ao satélite não vejo que indicie algo diferente do que uns meros chuviscos, ainda que possa ser temporariamente moderada !!

Contudo vamos esperar pode ser que surja qualquer coisinha ... mas quando os modelos têm muitas incertezas a tão curto espaço de tempo .. não costuma ser bom sinal !!

Que depressão tão fraquinha e desorganizada ... 
Que saudades de 1989 !!


----------



## Aurélio (17 Abr 2009 às 13:23)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*

Bom é para esquecer ... a Imagem de Radar do IM cada vez tem a precipitação mais fraca (embora desactualizada) .. mas parece necessário um milagre para que chova alguma coisinha de jeito nesta tarde !!

Aqui no Sul (apesar de estarmos a meio de Abril) é caso para dizer que para o ano há mais !!

Será o 7º mês consecutivo abaixo da média !!!


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 13:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Bom é para esquecer ... a Imagem de Radar do IM cada vez tem a precipitação mais fraca (embora desactualizada) .. mas parece necessário um milagre para que chova alguma coisinha de jeito nesta tarde !!
> 
> Aqui no Sul (apesar de estarmos a meio de Abril) é caso para dizer que para o ano há mais !!
> 
> Será o 7º mês consecutivo abaixo da média !!!



Ainda é cedo para baixar os braços o dia vai a meio e o modelo diz que é ao fim da tarde o pico no Algarve...e a imagem de Satélite até nem está a evoluir mal  se até por volta das 17 horas não se tiver formado nada ai sim pode se falar em fiasco e que o modelo meteu agua...como disse ontem não vai ser esta frente que vai trazer tais quantidades de agua ao Sul mas sim algo que se forme com mais actividade...Se não se formar não passa de uns pingos...


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2009 às 14:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Várias saídas seguidas sempre a indicarem o mesmo, precipitação forte na tarde de hoje no Algarve, até agora nem pinga. Será que vale a pena ver os modelos? Será que os modelos agora falham sempre para precipitações mais abundantes? Será que nunca fazem reset aos modelos e ainda andam marados? Vais valem não colocarem nenhuma precipitação, do que colocarem 25 mm e chover 0 mm enquanto colocam 0 mm e chove 23 mm e duvido que chova 25 mm se chover 5 mm já será bom.



O GFS indica que o pico da precipitação aí no Algarve será por volta das 20 horas. Por isso ainda falta tempo para poderes tirar conclusões! 

O radar pode até limpar tudo agora (desaparecer a nesolubidade) e depois do nada formar-se nova nebolusidade bastante "carregada". Podem acontecer muitas coisas até lá (às 20h).

Esta é apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2009 às 14:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Que saudades de 1989 !!



Que saudades sair da escola primária no carro de bombeiros, belo Outono de 1989 que saudades Aurélio!!!


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2009 às 14:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*

há uma hora e meia o cenario era assim assim......nao é muita chuva mas é a que se arranja....se houver um rain-rate médio de 5mm/h até ás 20.30h (6h) sempre são 30,0mm



ps: nao se esquecam que há mais para alem do circulo e mais que ainda nem se formou!


----------



## David sf (17 Abr 2009 às 15:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom é para esquecer ... a Imagem de Radar do IM cada vez tem a precipitação mais fraca (embora desactualizada) .. mas parece necessário um milagre para que chova alguma coisinha de jeito nesta tarde !!



Atenção que o radar não está desactualizado, as horas referem-se ao horário UTC que é o mesmo do nosso horário de Inverno.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Abr 2009 às 15:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*







Segundo me parece no algarve sempre vai cair qualquer coisa


----------



## David sf (17 Abr 2009 às 15:37)

Neste momento está a entrar uma linha de instabilidade, com um rain rate apreciável a sul de Lisboa, que a está a apanhar de raspão, uns pequenos chuviscos. Esta formação tem a sua maior intensidade na Costa Vicentina e desloca-se para ESE. O Algarve vai de facto recolher boas quantidades de precipitação, tal como, em menor quantidade, o Baixo Alentejo e os distritos de Setúbal e de Évora.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2009 às 15:39)

Estremoz: Depois de algumas horas com abertas, os primeiros aguaceiros surgiram ao meio dia e chove continuamente desde as 15h00.


----------



## Kraliv (17 Abr 2009 às 16:04)

Boas,




Aqui pelo Redondo está assim:







Chove moderadamente desde à cerca de 1/2Hora.
Atingiu à pouco um rate de 27mm e acumulei (para a cisterna ) cerca de 3mm



Podem acompanhar as imagens da "bendita" em http://www.meteoredondo.com/webcam



cumps


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2009 às 16:08)

A depressão, pouco cavada, entrou no Continente pelo Oeste e tem estado em deslocamento para leste, afectando principalmente o Alto e o Baixo Alentejo, tal como ontem foi cálculado pelo MetOffice.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2009 às 16:15)

Em Lagos está assim, muitas nuvens e talvez alguma chuva fraca


----------



## Kraliv (17 Abr 2009 às 16:23)

Acalmou agora por aqui,








mas lá ao fundo, pela Serra d'Ossa e talvez por Estremoz parece continuar.



Acumulado 5mm  até agora.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Abr 2009 às 16:32)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui chove com fraca intensidade e o vento é fraco... mas de vez em quando a pinga engrossa...

Vamos ver o que dara nas proximas horas segundo o modelo WRF Galego:

Modelo Precipitação:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/wrf_arw_00/hoxe/anim_wrf_arw_d02_prec_01h_sfc.gif


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2009 às 16:34)

Kraliv disse:


> Acalmou agora por aqui,



Pelo satélite também parece que acalmou, o melhor pedaço até agora parece ter sido o que passou aí no Alto-Alentejo e alguma coisa no centro-norte do país.

Mas dá ideia que pelo litoral sul vai entrar alguma convecção embebida nas nuvens


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2009 às 16:36)

Às 16h00:






O núcleo principal que deu origem à precipitação no Alto Alentejo já se encontra no interior de Espanha.


----------



## jmll (17 Abr 2009 às 16:38)

chove desde as 11:30.
Sobre as 15 caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2009 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,

Finalmente a chuva que cai por aqui começou a acumular.... vou com 1,52 mm acumulados na Estação do Sitio das Fontes.  Muito fraco....para já.


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2009 às 17:32)

Aparentemente o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve estão a ser regados!


----------



## Aurélio (17 Abr 2009 às 17:48)

Posso estar enganado ... mas parece-me que as nuvens movem-se de oeste - leste e não oeste /sueste, e por isso parece-me que a maior fatia do bolo vai para o baixo alentejo que também precisa !!
No Algarve penso que não será tão afectado como o GFS dizia ... mas posso estar enganado ... e ainda estar para se formar o que vai afectar o Algarve !!

Chove fraco por aqui .. deve ter acumulado uns 2 mm estar tarde !!

No alentejo pelo radar chove moderado.
verde -- fraco;
amarelo -- moderado;
vermelho -- forte a muito forte;


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2009 às 17:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Posso estar enganado ... mas parece-me que as nuvens movem-se de oeste - leste e não oeste /sueste, e por isso parece-me que a maior fatia do bolo vai para o baixo alentejo que tb precisa !!
> No Algarve penso que não será tão afectado como o GFS dizia ... mas posso estar enganado ... e ainda estar para se formar o que vai afectar o Algarve !!



 O aspecto positivo é que a precipitação não se perdeu no mar ou em Marrocos, como se chegou a temer. Ficou distribuída numa faixa entre Lisboa e o Algarve. Nada mau como desenlace deste episódio


----------



## Kraliv (17 Abr 2009 às 17:58)

Continua a chover por cá 

Não como à cerca de 2 horas mas uma chuvinha constante.


A estação registou/acumulou até ao momento 7mm


Pela imagem da Cam, http://www.meteoredondo.com/webcam para as bandas da Serra d'Ossa está mais "pegadinha"


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2009 às 17:59)

Em Lagos agora parece chover bem.





Na Salema não tanto:






Monchique, apesar de jogar noutro campeonato, segue destacado com 17,0mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2009 às 18:02)

Isto chove tanto mas tanto que de 20 em 20 segundos cai uma pinga . Sem trovoada nada feito, isto só chove alguma coisa de jeito com trovoadas. Deve ser deve 25 mm nem 1 mm tenho ainda , não bebas tanto vinho GFS que isso afecta-te a cabeça


----------



## Aurélio (17 Abr 2009 às 18:35)

Agora chove moderado, agora sim finalmente se pode chamar chuva !!
Deve ter acumulado uns 4 mm até ao momento !!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2009 às 18:39)

Estremoz: Vai chovendo ... tem sido assim toda a tarde.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2009 às 18:47)

Continua a acumular por aqui. Aos poucos, mas vai acumulando.
Nas Fontes acumulou 5,08mm. Em Lagoa vai com 4,0mm.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite.


----------



## Manuel Brito (17 Abr 2009 às 19:16)

Boas.
Por aqui em Faro vai chovendo desde as 15h55 e já totalizo 4.2mm 
Vamos lá a ver o que reserva o resto da tarde e a noite de hoje.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Abr 2009 às 19:33)

Pois é ... isto não rendeu mais do que uns 5 mm de precipitação, e desta vez parece que a precipitação foi mais ou menos uniforme ao longo do Algarve ... 
e que estiveram longe dos 15 a 20 mm previstos !!
É praticamente o fim desta chuva !!


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2009 às 20:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois é ... isto não rendeu mais do que uns 5 mm de precipitação, e desta vez parece que a precipitação foi mais ou menos uniforme ao longo do Algarve ...
> e que estiveram longe dos 15 a 20 mm previstos !!
> É praticamente o fim desta chuva !!



Monchique já vai com 31,5mm. E continua a acumular. 

Das 18h às 19h:
7,5mm em Odemira
6,7mm em Aljezur


----------



## sandra santos (17 Abr 2009 às 20:18)

e por aqui continua uma chuvinha bem jeitosa,o meu sogro chegou agora do terreno dele e diz que por aquele lado deu lhe para regar tudo e ainda guardar alguma ,já é alguma coisa ,o homem ja dizia mal do são Pedro,pois tinha grãos semeados e nao chovia para os regar!!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2009 às 20:34)

No Sitio das Fontes já vai com um acumulado de 11,68mm.
Tem chovido bem desde as 18h.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2009 às 20:58)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 11.5ºC


Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado com chuva fraca a moderada..

o Gfs não acertou muito bem nas previsões..nem o IM que previa trovoadas e queda de granizo.. 

vamos ver com será o dia de amanhã..parece que a chuva vai continuar até domingo de manhã, depois vamos ter AA


----------



## frederico (17 Abr 2009 às 21:08)

O radar mostrou bons níveis de precipitação no sotavento. Chegou aos 10 mm?


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2009 às 21:38)

No Sitio das Fontes vai com 12,95mm acumulados.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Abr 2009 às 22:38)

Afinal o Radar enganou-me ou a mancha de precipitação carregou no trovão ... e estacionou mais umas horitas .. pois foi depois de me lamentar que choveu mais .. deve ter rendido uns 12 mm até agora !!


----------



## Manuel Brito (17 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

Boas.
Chove sem parar desde perto das 16h.
Houve períodos em que a precipitaçao chegou aos 20mm/H.

Precipitação hoje 17.6 mm  
Precipitação Abril  25.2 mm  
Precipitação 2009  120.0 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2009 às 23:20)

Boas, por aqui, ainda chove e sigo com 11 mm.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

Afinal não foi nada mau o dia de hoje viram!! tanto se queixaram que acabaram por ter mais precipitação no dia de hoje do que eu tive em toda a semana aqui em Setúbal...


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

Precipitação acumulada durante o dia de hoje no Algarve, nas estações do wunderground:

44,7mm - Monchique
23,6mm - Albufeira
20,3mm - Almancil
19,8mm - São Brás de Alportel (até às 22h21).
18,8mm - Faro - Turismo
13,7mm - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa

-----------------------

Nada mau! Devagar, devagarinho, lá encheram o penico.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2009 às 10:52)

Estremoz: Manhã de Sábado chuvosa ... e assim parece que vai continuar o dia


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2009 às 12:03)

Bom dia.

Durante a noite cairam apenas 0,25mm no Sitio das Fontes. O céu está nublado, mas com boas abertas. Não chove nem parece que vai chover mais nas próximas horas.

Em Lagoa, o dia de ontem acumulou 11,7mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 12:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Durante a noite cairam apenas 0,25mm no Sitio das Fontes.



Fizeste a instalação do adaptador métrico no interior do pluviómetro ?

No Weatherlink, as leituras que a estação faz estão numa resolução de *0,20 mm* ou de *0,25 mm* ?

No caso de teres feito a instalação do adaptador métrico, essas resoluções de 0,25 mm lidas no Wunderground não passam disso mesmo, pois o Wunderground faz conversões com base na unidade inglesa, em polegadas, daí os 0,25 mm (0,254 mm).

---

Os algarvios até se estão a sair bem com este evento, após tanto tempo sem precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2009 às 12:40)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Neste momento chove de forma intensa.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2009 às 12:44)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Fizeste a instalação do adaptador métrico no interior do pluviómetro ?
> 
> No Weatherlink, as leituras que a estação faz estão numa resolução de *0,20 mm* ou de *0,25 mm* ?
> 
> No caso de teres feito a instalação do adaptador métrico, essas resoluções de 0,25 mm lidas no Wunderground não passam disso mesmo, pois o Wunderground faz conversões com base na unidade inglesa, em polegadas, daí os 0,25 mm (0,254 mm).



Bom dia.
Sim, fiz a instalação do adaptador métrico no pluviómetro e acertei a resolução no weatherlink e na consola para 0,20mm. As leituras da estação estão com resolução 0,20mm, confirmei agora.

Não tinha reparado nesse pormenor do Wunderground. Como consideramos as leituras que lá aparecem? Nunca são as correctas?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2009 às 13:01)

Durante a noite, caiu 1 mm, a juntar aos 11mm registados ontem, perfazem 12 mm.

Neste momento, céu nublado e sigo com 16.1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 13:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia.
> Sim, fiz a instalação do adaptador métrico no pluviómetro e acertei a resolução no weatherlink e na consola para 0,20mm. As leituras da estação estão com resolução 0,20mm, confirmei agora.
> 
> Não tinha reparado nesse pormenor do Wunderground. Como consideramos as leituras que lá aparecem? Nunca são as correctas?



Infelizmente, o Wunderground trabalha com essas leituras, mas o erro nunca é grande, a terminação decimal é que raramente é par.
Desta forma, para teres uma ideia correcta dos valores de precipitação na estação, talvez seja melhor consultares o Meteoclimatic, que trabalha numa resolução de *0,2 mm* com as Davis.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Abr 2009 às 18:39)

Tarde de chuva com cerca de 4mm acumulados até agora.

A temperatura mínima foi de 10,1ºC bem mais elevada que nos últimos dias.

A Máxima atingiu hoje os 14,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2009 às 22:15)

Alandroal: Certa ... certinha ... miudinha ... continua a cair; foi assim quase todo o dia !


----------



## redragon (18 Abr 2009 às 22:51)

Bem por aqui chove ininterruptamente desde as 9h da manhã! lindo! E a falta k ela já fazia...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2009 às 23:43)

Por aqui o final de tarde trouxe mais nuvens.... acumulou mais 1 mm no sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2009 às 01:08)

Alandroal: Desde a meia-noite que chove moderadamente ... O  radar meteorológico do Instituto de Meteorologia (Máximos de Reflectividade) assinala manchas amarelas desde o Conelho de Estremoz, passando pelo do Redondo e afectando grande parte do Concelho do Alandroal (ou seja, por onde se estende a Serra d`Ossa).


*Há já muito tempo que não apanhava assim um dia inteiro sempre a chover !!! *


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2009 às 14:38)

Tarde de Domindo com algum sol entre as nuvens ...

Alandroal às 14h00 (Vista para sueste):






Alandroal às 14h10 (Vista para noroeste, com a Serra d`Ossa ao fundo):


----------



## Brunomc (19 Abr 2009 às 15:29)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento moderado

> 19.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (19 Abr 2009 às 23:13)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 12.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2009 às 23:55)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 18,9 ºC (15h57)
Mínima = 8,2 ºC (07h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Kraliv (20 Abr 2009 às 17:57)

Boas,



Início de semana com um dia +- agradável aqui pelo alentejo-central com a temperatura máxima a atingir os 20ºC.


Pena as mínimas andarem ainda tão frescotas


----------



## Agreste (20 Abr 2009 às 22:18)

Não sei se foi apenas uma situação local ou mais geral de todo o sul do país mas hoje vi nos céus dos Algarves vários Pileus associados a estratocúmulos e/ou cúmulos, semelhantes aos que o gerofil tirou no domingo. Seria o CAPE bem elevado hoje? Não havia instabilidade siginificativa mas as núvens tinham muita aptência vertical.  

Espero amanhã de manhã colocar aqui algumas fotos tiradas infelizmente por telemóvel.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2009 às 00:52)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 20,6 ºC (16h45)
Mínima = 8,1 ºC (06h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (21 Abr 2009 às 09:07)

Bon dia:

En Huelva agora céu limpo,
e 13.4º, vento fraco do norte.
Minima de 10.2º

Ate logo


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2009 às 09:12)

Bem como tinha dito ontem, aqui pelos Algarves houve um festival de Núvens Lenticulares (e não Pileus como tinha escrito erradamente). Aqui ficam 2 fotos...


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 12:04)

Agreste disse:


> Bem como tinha dito ontem, aqui pelos Algarves houve um festival de Núvens Lenticulares (e não Pileus como tinha escrito erradamente). Aqui ficam 2 fotos...



Boas fotos


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2009 às 18:27)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 23,3 ºC (16h35)
Mínima = 7,9 ºC (06h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Finalmente um agradável dia de Primavera.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Manuel Brito (22 Abr 2009 às 10:51)

Boas.
Belo dia de Verão em Faro.
Vento SW, 27º, pressão 1020, céu limpo. 
A continuar assim das duas uma: ou vai ser chuvoso o Verão em Faro ou vamos ter temperaturas caracteristicas de um deserto


----------



## Kraliv (22 Abr 2009 às 11:17)

Boas,


Manhã primaveril aqui pela planície.

A mínima registada pela minha estação foi de 13ºC

Neste momento: Pressão nos 1022hP; Vento fraco de ENE e Temperatura nos 20ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Abr 2009 às 12:36)

Bom dia!!

Já cheira a Verão!!!
27ºC no Sitio das Fontes...nada mau...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Abr 2009 às 13:51)

Bem, entretanto já chegou aos 28,5ºC nas Fontes!!!
Belo dia de praia!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Abr 2009 às 20:42)

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC


----------



## _MUSE_ (22 Abr 2009 às 21:38)

Olá a todos!

Dia de verão cá por Faro, ja se ta bem na praia!!  

abraços


----------



## Agreste (22 Abr 2009 às 22:31)

Boas noites. Hoje foi um dia já bem _veraniego_. Por vários momentos tive uns agradáveis 29º no termómetro do carro durante a jornada de trabalho. E de repente toda a gente começou a pensar num fim de semana de praia...


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2009 às 22:37)

Agreste disse:


> Boas noites. Hoje foi um dia já bem _veraniego_. Por vários momentos tive uns agradáveis 29º no termómetro do carro durante a jornada de trabalho. *E de repente toda a gente começou a pensar num fim de semana de praia...*



Quando as pessoas virem como vai estar no fds até vão chorar


----------



## ecobcg (22 Abr 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos verificados durante o dia de hoje:

*Sitio das Fontes*
Tmáx: 28,8ºC
Tmin: 10,1ºC
*
Cidade de Lagoa*
Tmáx: 25,0ºC
Tmin: 13,9ºC

Também hoje já me armei em "desmancha prazeres" de algumas pessoas que já pensavam em ir para a praia no fds, dizendo-lhes que esta temperatura não ia durar até lá....


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2009 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 24,6 ºC (16h44)
Mínima = 11,3 ºC (05h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *24,6 ºC* (dia 22); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2009 às 00:34)

ecobcg disse:


> Também hoje já me armei em "desmancha prazeres" de algumas pessoas que já pensavam em ir para a praia no fds, dizendo-lhes que esta temperatura não ia durar até lá....



Tal e qual...
Mas ninguém acredita, como de costume. 

Ainda para mais porque amanhã o dia promete voltar a ser quente.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Abr 2009 às 10:15)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo 

> vento fraco

> 20.5ºC


----------



## Agreste (23 Abr 2009 às 11:39)

Dia generoso como ontem mas penso que esta um pouco mais de vento. Está calor mas não está a calma de ontem. 

Olhando às saídas do GFS podemos esperar um fim de semana alargado (de 1º maio) espectacular... Aí sim vai haver muita gente na praia... 


Um cheirinho das prováveis primeiras noites tropicais... Maio promete...


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2009 às 12:36)

De acordo com a AEMET (INM de Espanha) hoje a temperatura da água do mar em Isla Canela será de 22ºC e amanhã de 21ºC 

Ou seja, as praias da baía de Monte Gordo estão neste momento com águas já quase tépidas 

Voltaremos a ter este ano um Verão com águas quentes como não vemos desde 2006?


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 13:45)

Agreste disse:


> Dia generoso como ontem mas penso que esta um pouco mais de vento. Está calor mas não está a calma de ontem.
> 
> Olhando às saídas do GFS podemos esperar um fim de semana alargado (de 1º maio) espectacular... Aí sim vai haver muita gente na praia...
> 
> ...



vou estar em santo andree se isso fosse acompanhado de trovoadas


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2009 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nubaldo com algumas nuvens altas mas dia de calor.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
actual: 19.0ºC


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2009 às 22:58)

Mais um dia primaveril, com a temperatura máxima a atingir os 26,2ºC.

Algumas nuvens altas durante o dia com vento geralmente fraco.

Neste momento a temperatura ronda os 20ºC.


Toca a aproveitar o sol da Sexta... porque depois as alfaces vão voltar a ser regadas


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2009 às 23:20)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 26,7 ºC (17h01)
Mínima = 14,4 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Acentuada subida de temperatura no dia de hoje.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *26,7 ºC* (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2009 às 19:18)

O vento de norte levou o calor todo para o Algarve.






Máximas de hoje em algumas estações amadoras do Algarve:

28,8ºC Sitio das Fontes
27,9ºC Albufeira
27,4ºC Tavira
27,5ºC Santa Bárbara de Nexe, Faro
25,9ºC Almancil
25,6ºC Faro, Turismo
24,2ºC São Brás de Alportel
22,3ºC Monchique


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2009 às 21:02)

Quando o IM afirma descida da temperatura, todos sabemos que no Algarve é sempre ao contrário. Tive o dia mais quente do ano.

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC
actual: 20.0ºC

O maldito vento de Noroeste a fazer das suas no Algarve.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Abr 2009 às 21:12)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu pouco nublado

> vento moderado 

> 13.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2009 às 23:14)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 23,5 ºC (13h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa


*Descida notável da temperatura a partir do meio da tarde. Menos 7,6 ºC que ontem à mesma hora.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,7 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## _MUSE_ (24 Abr 2009 às 23:43)

hoje teve um dia de verao por terras algarvias 

bem mas que vento que se faz sentir aqui 

abraços


----------



## ecobcg (25 Abr 2009 às 00:04)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:

*Sitio das Fontes*
TMáx: 28,8ºC
TMin: 8,2ºC
*
Cidade de Lagoa*
TMáx:26,8ºC
TMin: 13,3ºC


----------



## Bruno (25 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia.

Aqui pelo litoral alentejano o céu encontra-se com períodos de muita nebulosidade, a temperatura está amena (não sei o valor porque me esqueci do sensor em Lisboa  ).

Por volta das 10:30 caiu um aguaceiro que foi de forma moderada durante uns 3/4 minutos.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Abr 2009 às 11:58)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado 

> vento moderado com algumas rajadas

> 14.5ºC

o destaque vai para o vento que tem vindo a aumentar ao longo da manhã...hoje havia paraquedismo aqui por vendas novas mas acabou por ser cancelado devido as rajadas de vento..tive a ver o anemometro de uns dos gajos que pertencia aos paraquedistas e logo no inicio da manhã já acusava uns 15km/h , 20km/h


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2009 às 15:58)

Alandroal: Períodos de céu muito nublado, sem precipitação, com vento moderado de Oeste e uma temperatura de 16 ºC. A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 6,5 ºC.


Fotografia tirada às 15h30


----------



## ecobcg (25 Abr 2009 às 20:05)

Boa tarde,
Tempo bem mais fresquinho por aqui.

A máxima foi de 19,4ºC em Lagoa e 19.2ºC no Sitio das Fontes.
O céu está a ficar mais nublado. Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2009 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas, já caiu umas pingas, o vento tem soprado forte durante todo o dia, a noite promete segundo os modelos, vamos ver se chover 20 mm como o GFS prevê acabaria o mês com precipitação normal.

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 10.8ºC

A descida da temperatura máxima foi mesmo acentuada menos 8 graus do que ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2009 às 21:06)

Alandroal: períodos de céu muito nublado e 11,5 ºC. Por aqui ainda não houve precipitação.


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2009 às 21:07)

A saída das 12z tem entre 15 e 20mm durante a madrugada (00-06z) em boa parte do Algarve


----------



## Aurélio (25 Abr 2009 às 21:24)

Acabei de consultar o mapa de Radar do IM e pode-se ver que neste momento já chove em Lisboa estando neste momento a precipitação mesmo á porta do Litoral a sul de Lisboa.
Neste momento as manchas parecem ser de precipitação fraca a moderada, mas atenção que tem estado a intensificar-se nas ultimas duas horas assim como a mancha nublosa também estado a ficar mais compacta !!


----------



## Brunomc (25 Abr 2009 às 22:59)

ja pinga por aqui..aguaceiros moderados


----------



## ecobcg (26 Abr 2009 às 00:45)

Por aqui também já pinga e acumula. 0,2mm para já no Sitio das Fontes.

Extremos de hoje:
*Sitio das Fontes*
TMáx:19,2ºC
TMin:7,7ºC

*Cidade de Lagoa*
TMáx:19,4ºC
TMin:11,9ºC


----------



## Bruno (26 Abr 2009 às 01:07)

Boa noite,

aqui na zona de Odemira choveu bem entre as 22h e as meia noite e meia, chuva essa que por vezes teve uma intensidade considerável, o vento foi no geral fraco. 
A visibilidade é bastante boa, da praia do Almograve dava para ver Sines sem qualquer dificuldade.

Por agora é um momento de acalmia.

A noite parece que promete mais, vamos ver


----------



## frederico (26 Abr 2009 às 03:37)

Pela observação do radar parece que mais uma vez o grosso da coisa vai para Huelva e Cádiz... com sorte o sotavento ainda pod levar com alguma coisa...


----------



## Vince (26 Abr 2009 às 09:14)

Ainda acabaram por ocorrer umas descargas mas maioritariamente no mar.
A precipitação deve ter variado entre os 5 e os 15mm durante a madrugada no Algarve.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## frederico (26 Abr 2009 às 09:22)

Em Faro a precipitação terá rondado os 10 mm.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (26 Abr 2009 às 09:22)

bons dias, estou a passar o fim de semana no gavião um dos concelhos mais a norte do alentejo e nem ontem nem esta madrugada se passou algo de significativo se choveu foi so uns pingos, a metereologia tem destas coisas daí ser tão fascinante e interessante .


----------



## Redfish (26 Abr 2009 às 10:14)

Por aqui uma chuva fraca nada de relevante durante a madrugada
Agora abertas e o vento a intensificar-se


----------



## Brunomc (26 Abr 2009 às 10:30)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado com boas abertas

> vento moderado

> 11.0ºC

Ontem começou a chover por aqui eram 22h55 mais ou menos..entre as 0h00 e a 0h30 os aguaceiros aumentaram de intensidade..só por volta das 3h da manhã é que parou de chover segundo alguns relatos..

desde as 3h e pouco da manhã até agora nem uma gota..


----------



## Aurélio (26 Abr 2009 às 12:07)

frederico disse:


> Em Faro a precipitação terá rondado os 10 mm.



Exactamente cerca de 10 mm, mas penso que a maior parte da precipitação passou no mar onde aí sim deve ter rondado os tais 20 mm previsto !!
Trovoadas por aqui não ouvi nada, nem chuva ouvi ... mas não foi assim nada de especial o que choveu esta noite !!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2009 às 12:36)

Alandroal: Por aqui chuveu por volta das 02h30; agora o céu já apresenta boas abertas e o vento, frio, sopra moderado de noroeste. Temperatura mínima de 7 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2009 às 12:48)

Em Olhão, choveu 9 mm nada de especial, nem parece que choveu desapareceu a água a toda, mais uma vez, o Algarve ficou a ver navios, mais uma vez foi tudo para Cádiz, o modelo que acertou foi o Hirlam que colocavam os 10 a 20 mm no Golfo de Cádiz, desde de Setembro que é assim, o grosso da precipitação sempre no sul de Espanha e nós a vermos navios.


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2009 às 19:28)




----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2009 às 22:23)

Precipitação acumulada hoje em algumas estações amadoras do Algarve:

12,7mm Monchique
12,4mm Tavira - Ciência Viva
9,6mm Faro - Turismo
8,6mm São Brás de Alportel
8,1mm Almancil
7,9mm Albufeira
6,9mm Benafim, Alto fica
5,1mm Sitio das Fontes - Lagoa


----------



## ecobcg (26 Abr 2009 às 23:51)

Extremos de hoje:
*Sitio das Fontes*
TMáx:19,3ºC
TMin:9.3ºC
Precipitação Acumulada: 5,2mm

*Cidade de Lagoa*
TMáx:18ºC
TMin:10,8ºC
Precipitação Acumulada: 5,0mm


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 17,6 ºC (16h44)
Mínima = 5,7 ºC (07h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,7 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2009 às 14:38)




----------



## Kraliv (27 Abr 2009 às 18:37)

Boas,


Dia alternando entre o muito e pouco nublado.

Temperatura mínina de 6,5ºC com a máxima a chegar apenas aos 17,5ºC. 
O vento tem sido uma constante mas foi diminuíndo ao longo da tarde.

Neste momento a temperatura está nos 16,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2009 às 23:18)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 18,6 ºC (13h39)
Mínima = *5,4 ºC* (06h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,7 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = *5,4 ºC* (dia 8 e dia 27).


----------



## Kraliv (28 Abr 2009 às 15:31)

Boas,



Dia com várias "caras" 

Na parte da manhã quase quase que houve um aguaceiro...mas não passou mesmo de ameaça 

A temperatura mínima foi de 10,4ºC.


Neste momento está assim...







e estou com 17,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2009 às 01:01)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 18,4 ºC (16h49)
Mínima = 9,9 ºC (06h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,7 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8 e dia 27).


----------



## Kraliv (29 Abr 2009 às 10:32)

Dia cinzento e frescote com mínima de 9,6ºC


Actualmente a "cara" é esta







A temperatura está nos 14ºC e o vento é fraco


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2009 às 00:11)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 16,9 ºC (13h53)
Mínima = 9,6 ºC (04h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Esta Quarta-feira ficou marcada pelo céu muito carregado durante todo o dia, embora sem precipitação.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,7 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8 e dia 27).


----------



## Kraliv (30 Abr 2009 às 07:54)

Boas,

Fim-de-semana prolongado ...


Manhã cinzenta como se pode observar aqui pela imagem da WebCam







Temperatura mínima registada de 11.ºC

Temperatura actual 11,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2009 às 12:13)

Estremoz: Manhã de céu muito nublado e de chuviscos. Espero já uma melhoria a partir do meio da tarde, com muito sol e subida da temperatura.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Abr 2009 às 19:26)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento moderado

> 18.0ºC

A manhã começou com nevoeiro mas depressa se dissipou devido á chuva fraca ou morrinha que começou por volta das 7h30...a tarde teve um ou outro aguaceiro fraco mas nada de mais...o vento esteve quase sempre moderado


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2009 às 20:45)

Boas, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde.

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2009 às 22:47)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 17,9 ºC (17h47)
Mínima = 11,4 ºC (05h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,7 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 8 e dia 27).


----------

